# Island/sudavik



## Dorschkopp2 (2. Juli 2007)

so, nun waren auch wir da. 3 engagierte Kutterangler aus Hamburg, deren Rekorddorsch bis dato 12 Pfund wog. Im Vorwege haben wir natürlich die euphorischen Beschreibungen im Katalog von Angelreisen Hamburg und die überschwenglichen Berichte von Rainer Korn gelesen. Um so verhaltener war die Stimmung bei Reiseantritt als wir im Board den Warnung vor Island Artikel gelesen hatten und am Freitag vor Abflug telefonisch zum zweitenmal umgebnucht wurden. Von Bildudalur nach Flatery und schließlich nach Sudavik. Am Flughafen dann die Erkenntniss daß das fast allen so gegangen war. Die Spannung stieg was da wohl kommt. Aber es funktionierte alles. Flüge, Bustransfers, Gepäcktransport. Wir bekamen ein gut ausgestattetes Haus und noch am selben nAbend die Einweisung in das extrem coole Boot.(schöne Grüße an alle 10PS Dieselschneckenfahrer). Dann wurden wir zum extra länger geöffneten Laden gefahren um unsere Kühlschränke zu füllen.Für die allgemeine Reisebetreuung stand uns Iris, eine supernette Halstenbekerin zur Verfügung, das Hauswirtschaftliche lag in den Händen einer sehr netten Isländerin und für alle Fragen um Boot,Diesel,Seekarten,Hotspots,Köder usw. war jeden Tag Matthias von Fjordfishing da.
Soviel zur Betreuung. Anglerisch war es wie beschrieben. Im Hafen konnte man ohne komplizierte Naturködervorfächer in 10 Minuten vom Anleger aus 15 Klieschen und Schollen für die Pfanne aus dem Wasser heben. Unglaublich! An den zwischen 15 und 50 Minuten Bootsfahrt entfernten Stellen konnte praktisch auf Ansage Zielfisch gefangen werden. Steinbeißer , Köhler, Schellfisch und Dorsch in irren  Mengen.Neben Steinbeißern der 13 Pfund-Klasse war der größte Spass natürlich die Jagd auf den Meterdorsch, die unser Reiseziel war. "Leider "erreichten wir dieses Ziel schon am Morgen des ersten Tages. Insgesamt zogen wir zu dritt 14 Dorsche über einen Meter aus dem Meer, wobei der beste 29 Pfund hatte. Unsere Nachbarn, erfahrene Norwegenfahrer zogen ebenfalls zu dritt 25 davon raus, der beste lag bei 132cm und 39 Pfund.Insgesamt erbeuteten wir 10 verschiedene Fischarten incl.Heilbutt und brachten 1,2 t Fisch netto auf die Hafenwaage , wobei wir mindestens diese Menge nocheinmal releast haben.Abgesehen davon daß wir nächstes Jahr natürlich wieder hinfahren muss man einfach sagen daß Island anglerisch wahrscheinlich einzigartig ist. Oder wie sagte unser Nachbar, der Lofoten,Hitra,und 3 weitere Norwegentrips hinter sich hatte: " Scheiß-Island!  Jetzt kann ich nie wieder nach Norwegen ohne vom Fang enttäuscht zu sein."( Er kommt übrigens nächstes Jahr mit uns mit)


----------



## Angler-NRW (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen.....#6

Ich lechze nach Fotos...:vik:


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

da sind die Bilder (hoffentlich)


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

und noch ein paar


----------



## troutcontrol (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

moin und petri!!

ich tippe mal, dass ihr ein boot (von diesem anbieter mit a..) für euch alleine hattet (?), wieviel leute passen denn da rauf, ohne dass es zuuu kuschlig wird? fünf? oder sind drei die optimale besetzung?

tak und gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

theoretisch passen und dürfen 5 drauf. is aber seeehr kuschelig. zu viert gehts gut und problemfrei. zu dritt is optimal.massig platz und alle drei passen bei etwaigem mistwetter in die kabine.


----------



## Reisender (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Bin Sprachlos..........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Watt für Schlappen an Dorsche......und die Wölfe sehen auch nicht schlecht aus..........Neidisches Petri an euch allen und auf ein wiedersehen auf Island. 

Und aller anfang ist schwer bei neuen sachen !!!! Es kann immer nur besser werden.#6#6


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Na Bitte! Geht doch!
Danke für den knackigen Kurzbericht und den schönen Bildern!


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

dunnerkeil !!!
petri heil und herzlichen dank für den hervorragenden kurzbericht und die entsprechenden bilder!

wahrscheinlich hast du damit bei mir eine tour für 2008 ausgelöst!!

ich fahre jetzt erstmal (morgen) für zwei wochen zum namsenfjord und würde dich nach rückkehr gerne kontaktieren um noch ein paar informationen zu saugen!

gruß

christian

|wavey:

ich habe soeben mit dem veranstalter verbindung aufgenommen!!!!!


----------



## Tyron (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Unglaublich...mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...außer PETRI HEIL!


Ich fahr in 2 Wochen endlich wieder hoch - ABER (muss man ja schon fast sagen) -nur- nach Norge...

Ich glaube, ich muss auf unserem diesjährigen Trip den Andern mal von Island n büdden was erzählen...


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

@all,

und keiner regt sich darüber auf,daß er nur
20kg Filets mit nach Hause bekommt.
Jungs,ihr "arbeitet" für die Isländer.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

@meeresdrachen

1. 20kg vakuumverpacktes tiefgefrorenes filet von dorsch schellfisch und steinbeißer ohne eigenes schlachtgemetzel is mal nich wenig

2. wieviel willst du denn fürs übergepäck bezahlen wenn du deine geangelten 400kg filet mitnimmst???

3. wieviel jahre willst du dran essen???

4.möchtest du die in island von allen zu leistende abgabe pro kg entnommenen fisch zahlen???

5 fährt hier irgendjemand in angelurlaub um seine familie zu ernähren????


----------



## Ralf1801 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Ich freue mich sehr, dass Ihr in Sudavik so gut gefangen habt und die Reise am Ende doch fur Euch so gut funktioniert hat.

Herzliche Grüße, Ralf Andree


----------



## BennyO (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Island/sudavik*

Super Bilder und super Bericht.
Island ist zur Zeit auch ein großer Traum von mir.
Naja vielelicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr.



Gruß Benny


----------

